# Adjustable spanner plans



## buzzby (14 Mar 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have just recently picked up a sherline lathe and mill, this sparked a memory with my mum that at school she made an adjustable spanner. I thought this could be a good learning project for me and a cool gift for her. I am struggling to find and plans or instructions.

I have found this http://www.practicalstudent.com/subjects/metalwork/projects/pages/adjustablespanner.shtml but dont really like the look of it and much prefer this






But cannot find any plans.

Can anyone point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## AndyT (14 Mar 2016)

Plenty of designs in here!

http://crowood.com/details.asp?isbn...er---History,-origins-and-development-to-1970


----------



## flh801978 (14 Mar 2016)

I'm sorry if this is uncalled for but anyone who wants to operate a lathe and a miller and owns the same surely does not need plans for a project like that pictured

Ian


----------



## chipmunk (14 Mar 2016)

Hi Buzzby,
That brings back memories for me. I did an engineering apprenticeship in the early 80's and that was one of our first projects as part of the fitting/non-machining course. The only part that you need a machine for is the knurled nut. The rest was made using hand tools only and I still have mine.

If you're looking for a first project with a lathe and mill what about a pair of toolmaker's clamps?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tRgONkbEdM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYWHjK22eVU

Jon


----------

